# Depression and lost love



## Jay1471 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi, my name is Jay I have been with my wife for ten years now and love her and my children with all my heart and soul, the problem being my wife had depression after the birth of our first child 8 years ago, although she went to the doctors and was prescribed anti depressants she only took them for a short while.
My wife has now come off them on her own and declared to me that she doesn't love me anymore and she is all better now!!, this I don't believe to be true at all. we have had our good times and bad times in our marriage I suspect just like anyone else, I am now sleeping on the floor in our lounge she has put all my clothes in bin bags in a cupboard downstairs and I am on the verge of getting a flat to give her the space she desperately craves.
I have never been abusive and always been loving and attentive I work as a chef so sometimes do long hours but this has never stopped me being there for her and our children, we broke up 3 years ago for six months in which time she got pregnant from a supposedly family friend although he is no longer in the picture I have brought up our little girl as my own and adore her to bits this will never change. My hopes are that she will turn herself around I think she loves me deep down but she cannot have an adult conversation at all she has this thing where she rubs her face I then know this means conversation over, she does everything by text which included telling me it was over.
Im not sure what advice Im looking for or what questions to ask but this has really helped me just getting this off my chest, thanks for listening guys.

Kind Regards Jay.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your heartbreak.

She needs to come to her senses and realize:

1. The grass is NOT always greener out there. In fact, if you have been a good husband as you indicate, the chances are overwhelming that the grass will NOT be greener.

2. The heartache, disruption to children, the breaking of bonds, the expenses and anguish of divorce are NOT worth it unless the marriage is unsufferable.

3. Nothing is perfect. Not even close. Not marriage. An 'ok' marriage is almost always better than restarted your life from scratch and everything that goes with it!

Maybe she's just having an extended tantrum and trying to scare you?


Snap out of it woman and come to your senses!!


----------



## D'arcy (Apr 14, 2014)

Do not move out of the home. She's come off an anti depressants and isn't thinking clearly, her brain is scrambled. Give each other space inside your home but do not move out. I can't emphasize this enough. Put your clothes back where they belong and sleep in your bed.

If her behavior continues to decline, I'd get her doctor involved. She sounds unstable and I personally, wouldn't leave her alone to watch over a goldfish at this time. Something isn't right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why are you moving out of the house? Seems to me that if she wants to be without you, then she should be leaving and she needs to leave your children in the home with you.

Please see an attorney and find out your rights before you move out of the house.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes, because once you move out...you might lose rights to your children....based on the argument of abandonment.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

One possibility is that she may be bipolar - now in a manic stage and not thinking clearly. Google bipolar symptoms to see if she has any. 

In any event, do not move out. Your children need a stable parent.


----------



## johnO77 (Apr 15, 2014)

Have you thought about marriage counseling?


----------



## Jay1471 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the reply's guys, she has now let me sleep in the bed for the last few nights so at least Im rested, although I dont want to move out I feel I have to give her the space she has asked for and the flat is only 2 mins away.
I understand the not moving out is a big thing !!, but if I dont I fear it will be the end of us and I Love my Wife and children.
If this is the sacrifice I have to make to ensure a future with my family then its worth it.
I have looked up bipolar and the symptoms are pretty bang on, the problem being she thinks she is fine.
The last few days have been good she has flirted with me and playfully hit me I mean playfully lol, she has also been laughing with me and at me like she used to, whether or not this is because I am close to moving out and it makes her happier I do not know.
I will just keep trying as hard as I can without pressuring her at all, although keeping a smiley face on is getting harder for me all the time I will persevere.

Thanks again guys I hope you are all good.

Jay.


----------

